# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Siempre 6, versión Juan Tamariz.

## AleAGermanotta

*Hola, Hola!*
De nuevo yo, y vengo a dejarles por aquí un vídeo, hecho por mi, con el juego de "Siempre 6" e "imitando" la versión, y la historia del maestro Juan Tamariz, mi favorita de todas las que he visto hasta ahora.

Aquí les dejo el vídeo, espero que les guste, he intentado mejorar eso de "la velocidad de mi voz y la velocidad del juego", creo que he mejorado un poco JAJA pero bueno, no lo se, a ver que opinan ustedes.  :Oops: 

*Las 6 Cartas*



LINK:
Las 6 Cartas - YouTube

----------


## Aminoliquid

Hola Alex,

Pues la verdad es que no se hasta cuanto as mejorado el ritmo en tus juegos y la velocidad de tu voz...Solo llevo 30 segundos de vídeo y ya tengo una taquicardia de caballo. ¿A que se deben esas prisas?

----------


## Darkman

Aminoliquid, tengo una explicación para las prisas de Alejandro, y es que está imitando hasta el más mínimo detalle la charla del maestro Tamariz. Solo tienes que superar la taquicardia de caballo y terminar de ver el video. Justo al lado, en la lista de videos de Youtube está el original; puedes comprobarlo.

Así que, Alex, creo que estás pasando por alto algo que se repite hasta la saciedad en este foro. Cada mago debe tener su propia personalidad, su manera de presentar los juegos y huir de la imitación. No voy a entrar más a fondo en las múltiples razones que hay para seguir esta máxima, porque, como digo, casi en cada hilo se insiste en ello. Lee con atención y vete haciendo un compendio de claves sobre las que construir tu propia personalidad mágica. Y puestos a imitar, creo que hay que ser excelente para atreverse con Tamariz. No en la técnica, que no es difícil, sino en la charla y la forma de actuar. En él resulta natural, porque su personaje es ese, pero en cualquier otro que pretenda hacer lo mismo, resulta, sinceramente, patética, y solo consigue comunicar al público una taquicardia equina.

Y que conste que digo esto porque desde que llegué hace casi un año a este foro, ando buscando mi propia personalidad mágica, lo que aún no creo haber logrado.

También se te ha dicho aquí que vayas con calma, reflexionando sobre lo que haces, pero no te veo demasiado receptivo. Si repasas tus videos, verás que has tocado cantidad de ramas mágicas, con efectos realizados a toda velocidad y picoteando de aquí y de allá, incluso de estilos contrapuestos. Lo achaco a tu juventud, que es una enfermedad que se cura con los años, y a la curiosidad; pero si quieres avanzar en la magia, tendrás que ir tomando decisiones.

Tú mismo.

Saludos y ánimo en la tarea.

----------


## S. Alexander

Te estás perdiendo a un gran mago llamado Alex que vive donde tú. Te estás interesando por hacer trucos en vez de preguntarte qué magia hace Alex, qué tipo de mago es Alex, qué edad tiene Alex, cómo habla Alex...

Un abrazo telekinético, con pesar

S. Alexander

----------


## pableton

Es una pena que fusiles la actuación de Juan tan al milímetro sin, al menos, pagarle derechos de autor. Ahora bien, quiero romper una lanza por Ale: aunque aún no te definas ni encuentres tu estilo, me parece EVIDENTE QUE TIENES TALENTO. Y creo que el caso da más rabia porque se nota que podrías ser un buen mago. ¿No estáis de acuerdo? Creo que tienes capacidad para transmitir.

----------


## S. Alexander

Opino igual.

Se nota que tiene potencial, por eso da más rabia aún.

Un abrazo telekinético

S. Alexander

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Aminoliquid, tengo una explicación para las prisas de Alejandro, y es que está imitando hasta el más mínimo detalle la charla del maestro Tamariz. Solo tienes que superar la taquicardia de caballo y terminar de ver el video. Justo al lado, en la lista de videos de Youtube está el original; puedes comprobarlo.
> 
> Así que, Alex, creo que estás pasando por alto algo que se repite hasta la saciedad en este foro. Cada mago debe tener su propia personalidad, su manera de presentar los juegos y huir de la imitación. No voy a entrar más a fondo en las múltiples razones que hay para seguir esta máxima, porque, como digo, casi en cada hilo se insiste en ello. Lee con atención y vete haciendo un compendio de claves sobre las que construir tu propia personalidad mágica. Y puestos a imitar, creo que hay que ser excelente para atreverse con Tamariz. No en la técnica, que no es difícil, sino en la charla y la forma de actuar. En él resulta natural, porque su personaje es ese, pero en cualquier otro que pretenda hacer lo mismo, resulta, sinceramente, patética, y solo consigue comunicar al público una taquicardia equina.
> 
> Y que conste que digo esto porque desde que llegué hace casi un año a este foro, ando buscando mi propia personalidad mágica, lo que aún no creo haber logrado.
> 
> También se te ha dicho aquí que vayas con calma, reflexionando sobre lo que haces, pero no te veo demasiado receptivo. Si repasas tus videos, verás que has tocado cantidad de ramas mágicas, con efectos realizados a toda velocidad y picoteando de aquí y de allá, incluso de estilos contrapuestos. Lo achaco a tu juventud, que es una enfermedad que se cura con los años, y a la curiosidad; pero si quieres avanzar en la magia, tendrás que ir tomando decisiones.
> 
> Tú mismo.
> ...


El caso es que el número de Tamariz lo he visto muchas veces y a mi me da la impresión de que Juan no va a toda pastilla como Alex.
Estoy muy de acuerdo también con Sergio y con Pableton.Yo se que Alex puede llegar a ser muy bueno porque ha demostrado destellos de ello.A mi personalmente el juego que hizo para Hallowen me encantó y creo que ahí era más Alex y no Tamariz o a otros a los que trate de imitar.

Alex,con lo bonito que es imaginar,trabajar y al final parir tus propios juegos.Si Alex...¡¡parir!! por que al fin y al cabo son creaciones tuyas y estarás orgulloso de elllas como si fueran hijos tuyos.Es una de las partes más bonitas y más divertidas que tiene la magia,y que pienso que una persona con el talento que tú tienes le podría sacar bastante partido.

----------


## Adrian Gómez

Encontrando tu magia | Pequeña Bitácora de Rubiales

Siendo uno mismo | Pequeña Bitácora de Rubiales

Sólo tengo que añadir esos dos enlaces, que son estupendos. Primero ve el artículo de Vicente Canuto, te vendrá de maravilla.
Por lo demás estoy de acuerdo con el resto, es increíble la capacidad que se te nota. Disfruta de tu persona y haz tu magia.

Un abrazo mágico!  :117:

----------


## Darkman

> El caso es que el número de Tamariz lo he visto muchas veces y a mi me da la impresión de que Juan no va a toda pastilla como Alex.
> Estoy muy de acuerdo también con Sergio y con Pableton.Yo se que Alex puede llegar a ser muy bueno porque ha demostrado destellos de ello.A mi personalmente el juego que hizo para Hallowen me encantó y creo que ahí era más Alex y no Tamariz o a otros a los que trate de imitar.


Es evidente que no va a toda pastilla. Me juego el sexto dedo (Vernet) a que tiene el timing más que estudiado, justo porque sabe lo que quiere y cómo quiere hacerlo, porque esa es su creación y no trata de imitar a nadie. También a mí me gustó el juego que hizo para Halloween (lo felicité públicamente) y otros que hizo interactuando con los espectadores del video. Justo por eso, y porque creo que, como estáis diciendo, tiene potencial, es por lo que me decepcionan estas vueltas atrás.

----------


## Marvel

> Y que conste que digo esto porque desde que llegué hace casi un año a este foro, ando buscando mi propia personalidad mágica, lo que aún no creo haber logrado.


Que gran tema a tener en cuenta lo del personaje del mago.
Mi personalidad mágica por el momento soy yo mismo por defecto, y se nota en la insuficiente credibilidad que doy en la magia (hago magia solo a gente que conozco). Pero más que una personalidad mágica, estoy buscando potenciar o sacar otros rasgos de yo mismo que no aparecen normalmente por defecto, que también están dentro de mi, y que me darán la credibilidad óptima para hacer dudar a mis espectadores.

Entiendo también a Alex, que le guste la magia y esté probando de todo, buscando su sitio. Tiene buena energía para expresar, en situarse más, seguro que podremos ver algún juego que no nos parezca una copia simple de otro.

El juego a mi me ha parecido divertido, pero más por la charla que por la ejecución.

----------


## ericmelvin10

La manera más rápida de aprender es COPIAR (por imitación...) lo hemos hecho todos, desde pequeños... en el momento en que se encuentre con soltura, supongo que realizará su propio guión... 

Un saludo.

----------


## ElMagoRodri

Tu lo has dicho, la más rápida, pero no la mejor...

Un saludo.

----------


## Adrian Gómez

¿Y para qué se quiere aprender rapidamente?

----------


## Extrem

Tamariz es Tamariz. Tamariz actua nervioso, te pone nervioso, pero no causa estres. Yo viendo tu video, te lo digo desde un punto de vista construtivo,  me has causado mucho estres,jejje. Supongo que muchos lo dirán, cada uno tiene que tener su propia personalidad. Imitas incluso sus propias palabras del principio. ¿por que? no es necesario, no dejan de ser chistes, puedes hacer otros, luego el contar el efecto como si fuera la charla enrte tu y un mago que no conoces, pues no me parece mal. 
Otra cosa te digo tamariz respira, yo viendo tu video pense que te quedabas sin aire,jejejej. Como no he cisto otros videos tuyos, pese algunas cosas puntuales, no lo veo mal realizado. Animo...a aaaa y respira,jajaj

----------


## Tereso

Alex, como siempre, un rico trabajo técnico.

No recuerdo cuántas veces te hemos dicho en casi todos tus juegos que bajes el ritmo, que no corras si nadie te persigue. 

Los únicos juegos donde no te hemos dicho eso son en los que no has imitado a nadie. ¿No te dice nada al respecto de ti mismo ese detalle?

Ya lo dijeron y lo he dicho yo mismo, tienes mucha magia en tus manos, ahora pule el diamante en bruto que eres, esfuérzate por encontrar el equilibrio de todos los Alejandros que seguramente viven dentro de ti.

El único consejo sobre el vídeo que te puedo dar (técnicamente): Quita los bloopers. Tus espectadores no necesitan saber dónde te equivocaste ni cuántas veces lo grabaste. Rompes la belleza del juego, que, como dicen, no es un reloj que puedas desarmar, es una flor.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Extrem

> Alex, como siempre, un rico trabajo técnico.
> 
> No recuerdo cuántas veces te hemos dicho en casi todos tus juegos que bajes el ritmo, que no corras si nadie te persigue. 
> 
> Los únicos juegos donde no te hemos dicho eso son en los que no has imitado a nadie. ¿No te dice nada al respecto de ti mismo ese detalle?
> 
> Ya lo dijeron y lo he dicho yo mismo, tienes mucha magia en tus manos, ahora pule el diamante en bruto que eres, esfuérzate por encontrar el equilibrio de todos los Alejandros que seguramente viven dentro de ti.
> 
> El único consejo sobre el vídeo que te puedo dar (técnicamente): Quita los bloopers. Tus espectadores no necesitan saber dónde te equivocaste ni cuántas veces lo grabaste. Rompes la belleza del juego, que, como dicen, no es un reloj que puedas desarmar, es una flor.
> ...


Concuerdo totalmente.

----------


## wisado

es exactamente ¡¡  una copia de la version de Tamarit,muy bien realizado....pero una copia.

----------


## ericmelvin10

Tamarit es un pueblo de Tarragona.

----------


## elmanu

> Tamarit es un pueblo de Tarragona.


precioso... por cierto

----------


## Alonetricker

¿Por que cuando hacemos algo desde un video o imitando a alguien es copiar y cuando lo leemos en un libro y la rutina la copiamos a la perfección es aprender o estudiar? 

No entiendo a que viene tanta polémica por que este chico haya realizado un juego en honor a uno de los grandes y mejores magos de España. Si al el le gusta realizarlo así pues perfecto.

A mi me encanta realizar la rutina del rey del corte tal y como la realiza Pepe Carroll pero siempre mencionando que el juego es de él. De verdad no entiendo esta polémica tan absurda.

Un saludo.

----------


## elmanu

precisamente al leer de un libro tu mismo tienes que poner la presentaci&#243;n y hacer el juego tuyo... cuando ves un video tiendes a copiar la presentaci&#243;n tal y como la ves... pol&#233;mica?  ninguna... si alguien sube un juego al foro para que demos opini&#243;n... igualmente no sufras por &#233;l... poco caso ha hecho a las recomendaciones y hace meses que no pasa por aqu&#237; jaja as&#237; que supongo que seguir&#225; realizandolo como le da la gana y todos contentos... no veo esa pol&#233;mica absurda por ning&#250;n lado

----------


## Langas

> ¿Por que cuando hacemos algo desde un video o imitando a alguien es copiar y cuando lo leemos en un libro y la rutina la copiamos a la perfección es aprender o estudiar? 
> 
> No entiendo a que viene tanta polémica por que este chico haya realizado un juego en honor a uno de los grandes y mejores magos de España. Si al el le gusta realizarlo así pues perfecto.
> 
> A mi me encanta realizar la rutina del rey del corte tal y como la realiza Pepe Carroll pero siempre mencionando que el juego es de él. De verdad no entiendo esta polémica tan absurda.
> 
> Un saludo.


Una cosa es copiar el fondo del juego, las técnicas, y otra muy distinta todo lo que envuelve al juego. Evidentemente si lees un juego en un libro copiarás lo que hay que hacer para llevar a cabo el juego, pero toda la presentación, la psicología y demás la tendrás que adaptar a tu personalidad. Sin necesidad de entrar en si es noble o no copiar juegos, es que yendo a un punto de vista puramente práctico, un juego así copiado queda feo.

----------


## Aminoliquid

> ¿Por que cuando hacemos algo desde un video o imitando a alguien es copiar y cuando lo leemos en un libro y la rutina la copiamos a la perfección es aprender o estudiar? 
> 
> No entiendo a que viene tanta polémica por que este chico haya realizado un juego en honor a uno de los grandes y mejores magos de España. Si al el le gusta realizarlo así pues perfecto.
> 
> A mi me encanta realizar la rutina del rey del corte tal y como la realiza Pepe Carroll pero siempre mencionando que el juego es de él. De verdad no entiendo esta polémica tan absurda.
> 
> Un saludo.



Uno de los factores que enriquecen a la magia es la creatividad. Tu puedes cojer el esqueleto de un juego y empezar a trabajarlo en base a lo que quieras transmitir, ahí es donde empieza un proceso creativo. El cojer un juego y presentarlo tal cual lo hace fulanito de tal es copiarlo, el leer un juego en un libro, estudiarlo,trabajarlo y presentarlo en base a tu personalidad es muy distinto. Por ponerte un ejemplo, no es igual Los Ases del manco presentado por René Lavand que presentado por Vernon, o el Suit Apparition presentado por Kiko Pastur a verlo presentado por Pepe Carroll. Los efectos incluso cambián aún siendo casi las misma técnicas, pero la construcción dramática no es la misma.
Así que no estoy de acuerdo para nada en eso que dices de que es absurdo el que se le critique a alguién cuando copia. Dicen que es normal cuando se empieza el tener esta tendencia, pero luego, depués de haber recorrido un camino hay que marcarse una línea própia y no seguir la misma que otro. Más que nada porque eso no es nada bueno en ninguno de los sentidos. 

1.- No es bueno para la magia en general, porque la gente solo ve el mismo juego en diferentes magos y a cual lo presenta peor ya que sabemos de sobra que las copias de las copias de las copias son malísimas y mientras más copias van saliendo más malas son estas.

2.-No es bueno para el mago, este se encasilla y no avanza y su capacidad creeativa se merma.

3- No es bueno para la creatividad mágica y la creación de nuevas técnicas y efectos, ya que al encasillarse en hacer exactamente lo que hace el otro no te esfuerzas en trabajar más y estudiarte a ti mismo para crear tu propio personaje. De tu personaje luego pueden emerger nuevas técnicas y juegos ya que tendrás que buscar coherencias en él a la hora de actuar y eso te da tanto trabajo que poco a poco empiezan a atacarte las musas.


Luego y por último está la fama y el prestigio que uno mismo se va creando, y para que engañarnos, para ver a fulanito de tal de hacer el Siempre Seis exactamente igual que Juan Tamariz yo prefiero ir a ver a este mismo de hacerlo.

----------

